# Name changing



## jafprrr (Mar 14, 2008)

I'm an Australian citizen who is a permanent resident in Virginia.

I would like to change my last name through marriage (to an American).

Do I need to do this in my home state (Western Australia), here in Virginia, or both?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

For the American side of things, you just need to get married and start using your husband's last name. You notify the various agencies (driver's license, credit cards, subscriptions and whatever) and away you go. There is no official name changing process if you're simply taking your husband's name.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Bev is right, marriage is a legal change of name if that is what you want. You will need to provide proof of marriage to get the name on your social security account changed, and for your driver's license and your passport. Other institutions might require proof, too. But you can start using your new name right away.

If you are leaving the country for your honeymoon, you should get your ticket issued in your current name, so it will match your passport.


----------

